# Reinstalling used electrical equipment



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the spec book, from the Professional Electrical Apparatus Recycler's League ( PEARL ) on the reuse and refurbishing of used electrical equipment. 

http://www.pearl1.org/pdfs/pearl.pdf

_Professional Electrical Apparatus Recyclers League, Inc., is a nonprofit trade association established for the purpose of promoting the business welfare of its members, to distribute information pertaining to all matters affecting the recertification and distribution of new and used surplus electrical apparatus and supplies, to foster and promote friendly relations between distributors of recycled electrical materials and others engaged in the electrical and related industries, to promote increased distribution of quality recycled electrical construction materials, power equipment and apparatus, to work towards the improvement of both the quality of electrical merchandise marketed and the services rendered by its members through the development of reconditioning and recertification standards, and to enhance the image and presence of PEARL members._


----------

